# RIP Meggy 13/07/08-30/12/11



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm going to apologise in advance as this is going to be so disorganised. I'm bawling my eyes out so I can barely even see the screen.


Tonight I came home and went straight up to see the girls. Usually Meggy's the first one to make an appearance but she didn't come out. We spent ages checking all of the hammocks and tubes and found her huddled up in a ball in a pocket. I've never seen anything so sad in my life. She was so thin, barely moving and just staring at me as if she knew it was the end.


I got her out and just cuddled her for the last hour of her life. I can't say she passed completely peacefully, it was a really horrible thing to watch and by the end I was almost glad she was gone so she didn't have to suffer anymore.


I've never loved an animal as much as I love her. She always showed so much affection- not only to me but even to strangers. She loved curling up and napping on my shoulder as I watched a film. Or cuddling up to me when I was ill. Not just to humans either- she loved all of the rats that have come and go in her time and never showed any aggression to any of them.


As she was passing I kept saying it's not Meggy, it's not Meg. The Meg I knew was so full of life- even at 3 and a half years of age she was bouncing around the cage and keeping up with the little ones.


I honestly thought she was going to live forever. I'd already started making plans for her fourth birthday.
As I got her from a pet shop I don't know the exact date she was born, but I like to think it was on the 13th July 2008- mine and my fiance's first date.


She really was a special rat- there has never been and will never be another rat like her. If anyone ever had any doubts about rats she was the one to win their hearts. She certainly won mine. 
























































This is how I remember her- young,black,healthy and still affectionate

























My favourite ever photo of her











She was an impressive boggler
http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j177/xxmalteserxx/Ratties/Nutmeg/?action=view&current=DSCF0918.mp4


Meg, I love you so much, Rest In Peace :heart:


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful rat and she lived a very long life. RIP Meg.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful little rattie.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Aw, im so sorry  Sounds like she had a fantastic life with you though <3


----------



## TalisYntEngine (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh gosh, I know how you feel, my first rat, Sovis died of old age, she held on for 3 days hardly alive, couldnt move, just laid in the fold of my shirt. I cried for every second, and by the end I was heart broken and my head was pounding. It's so hard to lose a loving rat, and Meg was very beautiful, I've never seen a black so deep <3 And your last photo of her in the pumpkin is so amazing.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Oh Maltey, I'm really sorry for your loss. Nothing hurts like losing a rat, that feeling is fresh for me too, I lost a girl to pneumonia a week ago, didn't get her pts in time, she had to die naturally, asphyxiated in my hands (panicked and desperately trying to save herself). I think I just about hyperventilated on the drive home :-( (I've lost rats before, you'd think I'd be used to it by now but no, every loss hurts).

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful rat who lived a good, full life and lived to a right old age, RIP Meggy (and Solvis, even if your passing was some time ago).


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She lived a good long life with you, and you have to remember that three and a half is very, very old for a rat, especially one from a pet store with an unknown genetic background. You obviously took wonderful care of her and it's very clear that she loved and appreciated you for it.


----------



## krys (Dec 4, 2011)

Wonderful rattie, wonderful life.

I know, it's hard, but try to think about all the good times you had together. When I think about all my rats who moved on (and other pets, for that matter) -- I feel like they're not really gone, but still around with me.


----------

